# Bearded dragon temperature.



## 777Wayne777 (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi,

I will give has much info has possible to make helping with my problem easier.

My hot end is only reaching 90F and cool end 80F, i was wondering if i have it setup correctly because i was reading my dragons temp should be around 100F

I have 2 Bearded dragons, male and female, both 4-5 months old.
My viv is 3ft x 2ft x 2ft.

I have a ceramic bulb (100w), controlled by a microclimate day and night thermostat.

2 x digital thermometers

Here is a diagrame of the positioning...










Is there anything i can do to sort this problem out or is it ok?

Thanks.


----------



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

i can't see your diagram (At work) can you tell me if its in the cool end?

do you have a basking lamp as well as a ceramic? 

also do you have a spare set up to split your BD's as there is risk of breeding waaaaaay too young, fighting and health issues if you don't split them soon


----------



## 777Wayne777 (Apr 6, 2009)

sazzle said:


> i can't see your diagram (At work) can you tell me if its in the cool end?
> 
> do you have a basking lamp as well as a ceramic?
> 
> also do you have a spare set up to split your BD's as there is risk of breeding waaaaaay too young, fighting and health issues if you don't split them soon



The ceramic lamp is directly above the basking rock, thats all thats in it., hot end.

I dont have a spare setup no, i was told that they would be fine together, they get on great and are laways laid togeher (on top of each other) on the basking rock and both eat very well and are growing well.


----------



## awh (Aug 20, 2008)

spotlights are best for bearded dragons use ordinary household spotlights
try dropping the ceramic down a touch from the roof or raising the basking site 
basking light would be better on a dimmng stat 
at basking site temp should be around 110f for young beardies 

you may need to seperate them at a later date as the sexualy mature then you will either have fighting or have them breeding at to young an age unless you have to females even then you could have a dominance issue 
beard dragons are mainly loners


----------



## jamieburniston (Apr 21, 2009)

If you just move thermostats probe further away from your hot end then your temps should start to increase and maybe lower the probe closer to the floor aswell. Thats the only suggestion I can give atm


----------



## 777Wayne777 (Apr 6, 2009)

Thank you for all your advice, i have added a 40W basking light alongside the ceramic heater, the temperature now is at 100f at hot end with a basking spot of 95F and the cool end is at 85.3

I have placed the thermostat sensor further in to the cool end giving the hotter end chance to warm up more.

Its been steady like this for the last 30 mins so if these temps are ok, i will leave it has it is.

Is this ok?

Thanks


----------



## gmorris194 (Oct 20, 2008)

777Wayne777 said:


> Thank you for all your advice, i have added a 40W basking light alongside the ceramic heater, the temperature now is at 100f at hot end with a basking spot of 95F and the cool end is at 85.3
> 
> I have placed the thermostat sensor further in to the cool end giving the hotter end chance to warm up more.
> 
> ...


If you can try a raise the basking up to about 110f, warm end about 90f and cool end about 90-85f.
You havent mentioned anything a UV light, i hope you have one of these in the viv?


----------



## 777Wayne777 (Apr 6, 2009)

gmorris194 said:


> If you can try a raise the basking up to about 110f, warm end about 90f and cool end about 90-85f.
> You havent mentioned anything a UV light, i hope you have one of these in the viv?



I will do some adjustments and see what i can do.

Yes i have a uv light, i did not mention it due to this been related to the heating issue 

il post a photo of my setup asap


----------



## 777Wayne777 (Apr 6, 2009)

Here are the pictures of my setup, i think i will raise the basking spot about 3-4 inches so its closer to the lamps, that should sort the temp out for the basking spot.


----------



## RyKate (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi Wayne, what's your substrate? Good luck with your temps, it can take some fiddling with!!! Also, I had 2 beardies together (bought them together, on advice of pet-shop-bloke!!) and had to seperate pretty quickly when they started to fight, be aware of this. They're better kept seperately, they're solitary creatures, except to mate.


----------



## 777Wayne777 (Apr 6, 2009)

RyKate said:


> Hi Wayne, what's your substrate? Good luck with your temps, it can take some fiddling with!!! Also, I had 2 beardies together (bought them together, on advice of pet-shop-bloke!!) and had to seperate pretty quickly when they started to fight, be aware of this. They're better kept seperately, they're solitary creatures, except to mate.



Hi,

Im not quite sure of the substrate, but when i purchsed from my local shop, the guy in there who is beardy mad, said that it is great for juvis cos it can easy be digested if they accidentally eat some.

I will keep a close eye on them, they have been together since very young so hopefully they will get on, but if not il sort another viv out.

Thanks


----------



## gmorris194 (Oct 20, 2008)

Noce viv though mate, let us know how you get on.


----------



## B2Z x GURU x (Apr 25, 2009)

dont want to sound like an arse hole but that viv set up looks more like a 3 footer than a 4 hope you realise if it is, this is only suitable for a short while and you will need a 4 footer just for 1 beardie ,i maybe wrong but thats the picture ive been getting .


----------



## jaf2212 (May 10, 2008)

You could try lowering the basking light or raising the basking platform to rasie the temps


----------



## 777Wayne777 (Apr 6, 2009)

B2Z x GURU x said:


> dont want to sound like an arse hole but that viv set up looks more like a 3 footer than a 4 hope you realise if it is, this is only suitable for a short while and you will need a 4 footer just for 1 beardie ,i maybe wrong but thats the picture ive been getting .



No probs lol, the viv is is 3ft, i did state that in my first post (32" x24" x24")

Im going to get a bigger viv soon as i have more money to fund it, i want to end up with 3 vivs in total


----------



## 777Wayne777 (Apr 6, 2009)

jaf2212 said:


> You could try lowering the basking light or raising the basking platform to rasie the temps



I have done this now, and the temps seem miles better, hot end is 100F, basking spot 95F and the cool end is 85F

Hopefully all will be well now 

Thanks


----------

